# New Geotech Depth Book Out



## rar123 (Jun 28, 2009)

New Book for geotechnical depth exam is out

http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Professional-E...1667&amp;sr=8-8


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Dr. Rajapakse,

I just purchased one of your books - Geotechnical Engineering Calculations and Rules of Thumb. I found it very well written and it has allowed me to better illustrate/communicate some of the geotechnical issues with my management as we are evaluating slope stability issues at some of our impoundments. I also own your Pile Design and Construction Guide book as well.

Looking over the description of the book, the question I think would be helpful for others: do you provide commonly used charts, tables, and figures used in practice (e.g. depth influence charts)? What I am getting at with this question: would your book be useful as a study guide and a reference for actually taking the exam?

Sincerest regards,

JR


----------



## rar123 (Jun 28, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Dr. Rajapakse,
> I just purchased one of your books - Geotechnical Engineering Calculations and Rules of Thumb. I found it very well written and it has allowed me to better illustrate/communicate some of the geotechnical issues with my management as we are evaluating slope stability issues at some of our impoundments. I also own your Pile Design and Construction Guide book as well.
> 
> Looking over the description of the book, the question I think would be helpful for others: do you provide commonly used charts, tables, and figures used in practice (e.g. depth influence charts)? What I am getting at with this question: would your book be useful as a study guide and a reference for actually taking the exam?
> ...


Dear Sir

yes. many tables, charts and examples. TOC of PE exam is fully covered.


----------



## SteveV (Jul 28, 2009)

just curious to see if anyone bought this review book and what do you think of it?


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 29, 2009)

rar123 said:


> New Book for geotechnical depth exam is out
> http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Professional-E...1667&amp;sr=8-8


I've got (what I hope is not a silly) question... have you given any thought to selling electronic versions of this text here? I'd gladly pay some fraction of the print price and all the money would go directly to the author (no printing or middleman fees)

Of course, there are copyright issues (it's much easier to illegally share an electronic version than it is to duplicate/scan a text version), but I'd think the benefits outweigh the risk.


----------



## LakersFreak (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought the book and am waiting for it. I hope this book will help me finally pass!!!


----------



## EnvEngineer (Aug 3, 2009)

The book is well organized and provides coverage of all topics for the afternoon construction test, it is however very simple in execution and depth. To pass the construction section you will need to add to the topics with other references, and know these references well, NCEES provides a list of references and in their sample test solutions they show the references that the test was derived from.

For the price its a good book and alot of good information, but plan to supplement with more detailed information from references.


----------



## chess5329 (Aug 20, 2009)

> EnvEngineer
> The book is well organized and provides coverage of all topics for the afternoon construction test, it is however very simple in execution and depth. To pass the construction section you will need to add to the topics with other references, and know these references well, NCEES provides a list of references and in their sample test solutions they show the references that the test was derived from.
> 
> For the price its a good book and alot of good information, but plan to supplement with more detailed information from references.


I have the NCEES sample solution and they just provide references on the water &amp; env. section, I don't see nothing for Geotech. EnvEngineer could you be more explicit in "supplement with more detail information".

Thanks


----------



## Isar (Aug 21, 2009)

chess5329 said:


> I have the NCEES sample solution and they just provide references on the water &amp; env. section, I don't see nothing for Geotech. EnvEngineer could you be more explicit in "supplement with more detail information".
> Thanks


I think he means for the construction section


----------



## chess5329 (Aug 21, 2009)

Isar said:


> I think he means for the construction section



Well, that explain it. Eventhough the Topic it is about Geotechnical book!

Thanks Isar.

Can somebody else; who took the Geo Depth module last April....what's his thought about this book?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Isar (Aug 22, 2009)

chess5329 said:


> Well, that explain it. Eventhough the Topic it is about Geotechnical book!
> Thanks Isar.
> 
> Can somebody else; who took the Geo Depth module last April....what's his thought about this book?
> ...


As far as I know this book came out after the April Test, hopefully the book helps


----------



## foosh (Nov 18, 2009)

rar123 said:


> New Book for geotechnical depth exam is out
> http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Professional-E...1667&amp;sr=8-8


doh. I could have used some more study material. The October Geotech Depth covered material I was ill prepared for.


----------

